# Denver (+9.5) @ New Orleans 1/28/08



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets (31-12) vs. Denver Nuggets (26-17)*










VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST












































































Preview​
Carmelo has been out with the ankle injury he sustained in the Nuggets last meeting with the Lakers but he claims he'll play this game. Hornets need to get this win to go up 2-1 against the Nuggets to win the series. GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow, the arena is jumpin tonight!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i wonder if their going to have diawara playing alot of minutes on paul, i remember chris was pretty neutralized in the beginning of the season when being guarded by him.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

oh wow, chris paul just dribbled the paul of his foot all by himself, goodness! there goes his mvp considerations this year i suppose :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

god the denver commentators are so stupid.. they didnt know the name of the last pro basketball team in new orleans, and thought maybe marcus camby played for them :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

"paul, rookie of the year a season ago...." these guys are tools. :laugh:
hornets just went on a 14-0 run in like the last 3 minutes of the 1st, then najera drains a prayer three to end the quarter.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets extending the lead out with ely/pargo/bowen/butler out there... bad sign for the nuggets.
JR. smith just hit a three and got booed pretty bad, all he could do was laugh.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

smith with a CRAZY dunk, but landed REAL hard on his hip and shoulder.... i'm sure he was hyped up to play his old team and it sucks to see him take a fall like that.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

thats classy right there, smith gets booed earlier, but as soon as he gets up after taking that hard fall the hornets fans cheered for him. wish more fanbases had sportsmanship like that.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

3 hustle plays in one possesion for the hornets, holy ****!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

nuggets are gettin straight mollywhopped.... 63-40.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> "paul, rookie of the year a season ago...." these guys are tools. :laugh:
> hornets just went on a 14-0 run in like the last 3 minutes of the 1st, then najera drains a prayer three to end the quarter.


They must've visited Bourbon St. before coming to the game. :laugh:

Were the boo's for JR loud? Or were there just a couple of boo's? I was hoping he'd be ok but I see he's gone to the locker room.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP could end up with a triple double tonight. I don't care though, as long as they get the WIN! Let's go Hornets!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually I thought it was Peterson's foot CP dribbled the ball off.There was no reason in the world for him to get right up against him like that no matter what.

CP will have to get his numbers in the third quarter if the Nuggets don't start scoring.Of course they are without one of the leading scorers in the NBA


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> Actually I thought it was Peterson's foot CP dribbled the ball off.There was no reason in the world for him to get right up against him like that no matter what.
> 
> CP will have to get his numbers in the third quarter if the Nuggets don't start scoring.Of course they are without one of the leading scorers in the NBA


that couldve been it, i don't know why in the hell he was standing right there next to chris like that... west picked up a pretty lame couple fouls but they havent needed him so far at all.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> They must've visited Bourbon St. before coming to the game. :laugh:
> 
> Were the boo's for JR loud? Or were there just a couple of boo's? I was hoping he'd be ok but I see he's gone to the locker room.


boo's were pretty loud, but i've got my headphones cranked up pretty loud so it may not've been to bad. it really only happened because he threw up the 3 fingers after a trey ball when the nuggets were getting blown out of the gym.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lol, carter trying to D up chris like that, you shouldve known you'd get crossed up like that :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> boo's were pretty loud, but i've got my headphones cranked up pretty loud so it may not've been to bad. it really only happened *because he threw up the 3 fingers after a trey ball when the nuggets were getting blown out of the gym*.


:laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

camby with only 3 boards tonight, and west just outbattled him for an offensive board, pretty crazy. team rebound differntial must be pretty lopsided tonight.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

get that flubber off your feet chris!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

apparently chris is only capable of one dunk a game :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I can not believe how effective Ryan Bowen is...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow, a steven hunter signing.. i remember we were a failed physical away from signing that guy.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we HAVE to give julian wright burn with chris paul, not only will it give paul a running mate, it will help wrights game SO much to get some easy baskets and boost his confidence.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Good game Hornets!!! Everytime I see Von Wafer I can't help but to think about that posterization that Kirk Snyder gave him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They got the MVP chant going,but his is another poor shooting game for CP...Ely is 7-9 for 16 points and 9 rebounds in 22 minutes.The Bobcats should have held onto Melvin the way it turned out...He'd be getting 35 minutes a night in Charlotte with May out for the season and nothing else.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Look at the bench production tonight, wow. Pargo's seriously being slept on as a 6th man, he has his cold streaks but generally he's a pretty darn good scorer, esp. as of late.

Paul gets pulled out before he can get the trip-dub... 9rebs and 17assts to go with 23pts? sick

If Peja can contribute like this regularly, this team is pretty much unstoppable. All-star level rebounder/shot blocker, post scorer, shooter, and Chris Paul. That's a solid team. If the Rockets don't make the playoffs I'll be rooting for you guys all the way.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

julian wright has had a couple great oops tonight, i really want to see what this kid can do.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Final

Hornets 117
Nuggets 93


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Personally I would like to Peterson coming off the bench and Wright start for a few games.Hell give the kid a shot to play with the big boys.He'd give the Hornets a lot of athleticism and the potential to run a lot more.He gets into the open floor I think Mr Paul might be able to get him a few hihg percentage field goal attempts.

I don't know what Peterson's problem is,but it's just not working with him right now.Of course he does give you good size on D,but other than that he's a huge disappointment except those few nights when he's hitting shots.Mostly he doesn't seem to be willing to shoot,and frankly that's the only skill he brings.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

OMG...

NO Hornets are the scariest team in the NBA right now.

I would rather face the Celtics than you guys...seriously...

I'm not only picking you guys to win the West, but I am also picking you guys to be right up there with Boston for best record in the league.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

How do I view archived games?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> How do I view archived games?



I'm really not sure. Hopefully someone here can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul is putting himself in position to be the most exciting player in the NBA.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP crossing up Anthony Carter. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BKxNDoe6yE


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP3 Too Quick, Too Smooth


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> CP crossing up Anthony Carter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BKxNDoe6yE


Wow that's just sick... in the end Anthony Carter's like "screw this, I'll let someone else deal with him...." Sucks to Kenyon Martin for ruining the finish


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> *Wow that's just sick... in the end Anthony Carter's like "screw this, I'll let someone else deal with him...."* Sucks to Kenyon Martin for ruining the finish


Exactly! :lol:

Kenyon called for goaltending.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That video made me laugh out loud in the LSU library...poor poor Anthony Carter


----------

